# CPT code for venous ultrasound neck



## Prakash Ignatious (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi,

Can anyone find the correct CPT for Ultrasount Venous neck?. Here Venous means bilateral jugular vein , subclavian, Innominate veins are perfomed for flow. How to code this?


----------



## bethh05 (Feb 27, 2015)

If the ultrasound is being done at the time of another procedure, it may be to integral that procedure?


----------



## Prakash Ignatious (Feb 27, 2015)

No, It is not integral part of procedure. It has separate notes in finding as well as separate procedure.It explains the following findings.

  EXAM TYPE: US             EXAM NAME: US SOFT TISSUE HEAD AND NECK

 HISTORY:    NINE TOUPPER EXTREMITY SWELLING
  EXAM:   NECK VENOUS ULTRASOUND
  COMPARISON: NONE

FINDINGS:
  THERE IS NORMAL FLOW,  VENOUS WAVE FORM, AND COMPRESSIBILITY IN THE
  BILATERAL   JUGULAR, SUBCLAVIAN,AND INNOMINATE VEINS.

IMPRESSION: NEGATIVE FOR DVTTHE VISUALIZED PORTIONS OF THE NECK


----------



## bethh05 (Mar 3, 2015)

If you look in the Radiology section of CPT you will find the ultrasound codes. For head and neck soft tissue see 76536. If you are coding for an ASC, you need to check your contracts, as most insurances will not cover these.


----------



## cubbiecatz (Jul 22, 2015)

It wouldn't be 76536, this isn't a typical ultrasound. The venous scans usually fall under 93970 or 93971.  I'm trying to find the same information to bill out this procedure.


----------



## tmlbwells (Jul 23, 2015)

What about 93880?

Mary Wells, CPC, RCC


----------

